# Driveshaft Balance



## huntr1

Who balances driveshafts in St. Mary's, Calvert or Charles?

1997 Suburban K1500.


----------



## Vince

Did you replace the U joints yet?  Do that before you get the shaft balanced.


----------



## huntr1

Vince said:


> Did you replace the U joints yet?  Do that before you get the shaft balanced.


Took the truck in to have the u-joints checked while on vacation.  U-joints were good.  Driveshaft has a uniform surface rust on it, except for a 2"x1" dent about 6" from the back end, dent is rust free.  That shop said that the dent may have thrown the balance off.


----------



## Vince

Check with Cheseldine Tire & Auto, Lexington Park.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Not close to here, but this is where I've had driveshafts made in the past.

http://rsleafspring.com/services.aspx


----------



## huntr1

Chris0nllyn said:


> Not close to hear, but this is where I've had driveshafts made in the past.
> 
> http://rsleafspring.com/services.aspx


Not a bad location if I pull the driveshaft and take it to them on the way home from work.  Thanks.  I will keep them as an option.


----------



## huntr1

Taking the shaft to FleetPride in Waldorf tomorrow.


----------



## glhs837

huntr1 said:


> Taking the shaft to FleetPride in Waldorf tomorrow.





Bet this is the first time you've hoped to get the shaft, eh?


----------



## KingFish

huntr1 said:


> Who balances driveshafts in St. Mary's, Calvert or Charles?
> 
> 1997 Suburban K1500.



Did you have it done?  The U joint went bad in my 97 K1500 and the shaft fell out.  I need to take it to have it rebalanced if it is cost effective or by one from Brandywine Auto parts.


----------



## huntr1

KingFish said:


> Did you have it done?  The U joint went bad in my 97 K1500 and the shaft fell out.  I need to take it to have it rebalanced if it is cost effective or by one from Brandywine Auto parts.



Fleet Service (or something like that) in Waldorf.  They are behind the Walls Bakery.  The "new Walls Bakery", not the old, no longer there, Wigwam.  They are the only place in SoMD that does them.  Wife them my drive shaft, they called me <5 minutes later "Why did you bring your drive shaft in here?"  To have it balanced.  "Nope.  Doesn't need it, u-joints could use replacing though."  How much?  "$15.00 each, it'll be done in an hour".  Do it.  Picked it up that afternoon, installed it that night.  No problems with it since.


----------



## GURPS

shouldn't you have replaced the DS ... instead of re balancing ?


----------



## KingFish

Took my Drive shaft over to Fleetpride in Waldorf.  He replaced both U joints at 15 each and then balanced it.  $84 and ready to be installed.  Better than paying Brandywine $125 for a used one.


----------



## itsbob

Drove all the way to Waldorf, Fleetpride, with my junked up driveshaft for them to tell me "As of today, we no longer repair or balance driveshfts!"


----------



## huntr1

itsbob said:


> Drove all the way to Waldorf, Fleetpride, with my junked up driveshaft for them to tell me "As of today, we no longer repair or balance driveshfts!"



Did you ask them for a referral?


----------



## Gilligan

itsbob said:


> Drove all the way to Waldorf, Fleetpride, with my junked up driveshaft for them to tell me "As of today, we no longer repair or balance driveshfts!"



Well bummer..good to know, I guess. I'll keep building and repairing my own and live with whatever balance I end up with. Has not really been a problem, frankly...but I'm talking about drive shafts for older trucks mostly..


----------



## itsbob

huntr1 said:


> Did you ask them for a referral?



Yes, they wanted to send me to R&S auto & truck spring works Bladensburg


----------



## itsbob

Gilligan said:


> Well bummer..good to know, I guess. I'll keep building and repairing my own and live with whatever balance I end up with. Has not really been a problem, frankly...but I'm talking about drive shafts for older trucks mostly..



The rebuild I can probably do ( not really sure it needs it) but the balance is Waaaaay out of wack..


----------

